# 10 day limit in 4 days



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

We planned on fishing every day. But snapper were so abundant that we decided to take a chance and get our 10 day limit in 4 days in order to conserve fuel and reduce exhaust emissions. Just kidding. Hope no one blasted back before they got to the just kidding.

We did fish 4 days and got our limit of 30. More than enough fish for one week. Would be nice if you can spread the catch over the year.

All over 12 pounds with a 26 and 28 bonus.

Last trip was most memorable on Tuesday. Left slip at 8, started to get hammered by storms couple miles out, returned to slip and waited out weather. At 2pm decided to venture out 25 miles got out limit in 40 minutes and had a smooth ride back. Great ending.

Hope everyone enjoyed the great but too short season


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Must be some new math going on! 30/2=15/4=3.75??? I dunno!


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

number on board each day 5,5,2,3


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bingo!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Must be some new math going on! 30/2=15/4=3.75??? I dunno!


Really??? You actually were so concerned with his post that you just had to make some assumptions and do some math.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> Really??? You actually were so concerned with his post that you just had to make some assumptions and do some math.


I did the same. Just a quick read, and said, I don't get it. 

Congrats on the load of fish. Any pics of the 26 and 28?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wharf Rat said:


> Really??? You actually were so concerned with his post that you just had to make some assumptions and do some math.


Yea! I was concerned. I looked to see if he lived in the great state of TEXAS and I didn't want him to cheat himself and his guests. 7/24/365 here! Get r done!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> Yea! I was concerned. I looked to see if he lived in the great state of TEXAS and I didn't want him to cheat himself and his guests. 7/24/365 here! Get r done!!


don't even respond to it, mac. there's lurkers on this forum that don't read for information. they look for some bullshit to get started.

jack


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Some pics from trips


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

SA- weet !


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some real sows there! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

Sweet!

Trolllllllllllllllls.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Yea! I was concerned. I looked to see if he lived in the great state of TEXAS and I didn't want him to cheat himself and his guests. 7/24/365 here! Get r done!!


Do you go police the texas forum's too?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

King Kong Snappers!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wharf Rat said:


> Do you go police the texas forum's too?





jack2 said:


> don't even respond to it, mac. there's lurkers on this forum that don't read for information. they look for some bullshit to get started.
> 
> jack


Your right Jack....sometimes you just have to consider the source!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those are some nice looking ars. did you get some measurements?
looks like that one in the cooler would go 30 inches.

jack


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Your right Jack....sometimes you just have to consider the source!


Please, do share with us what you know about me, the source? I've been a contributing member longer than both you and your buddy Jack. It just gets old coming on here and seeing people immediately jump on people's reports like they're the FWC, counting and measuring their pictures of fish for them. I quit posting reports a long time ago b/c of it.

Where's all of your reports of those 24/7/365 snapper over there in Texas Mac?


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

jack2 said:


> those are some nice looking ars. did you get some measurements?
> looks like that one in the cooler would go 30 inches.
> 
> jack


Sorry no measurements. wish we did our biggest was measured on bath scale. After looking at pics I think it was more than 28. no matter we were out for the fun and got plenty of it.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for sharing.


----------

